# clover patches



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I would have to see what is suited to your climate, but the most frequently-used clover that I have seen used by bees in this area is the low-growing white variety- I think they call it "Dutch" clover around here.


----------



## danabee (Nov 25, 2008)

*dragonfly*

thank you


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

They really like yellow sweet clover better, but it does not work in a yard setting -- it's too tall. If you are planting in an area where you don't have to mow, plant the sweet clover. 

Do not plant red clover for bees, the flowers are usually too long to be accessible.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The yellow sweet clover is the easiest seed to find, but if you can find a mammoth white sweet it is supposed to make more nectar.

If you want an annual, look for Huban, it will flower the same year and is supposed to be the best of any of the clovers for nectar production. I had good results with it but it's seeds came up that fall with a minor bloom and did not reseed itself for the following year.

Huban is expensive seed, I have since started planting yellow, (which has some white in it), mixed with vetch for a protracted bloom.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

danab said:


> i would like to plant a small clover patch in my yard.


 
Oh, in your yard :redface: Dutch or New Zealand is in my yard, but you have to keep your blade really sharp and go slow when you mow. I really think it's a waste of time and ruins a nice lawn for what really does not contribute much to the bees. It takes acres to make a difference.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

Clover likes sweet soil. It spreads where I spread the wood ashes or limestone.

-Bob


----------



## Micah (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Danab, I live up in Ogden! I'm totally new to bee keeping this year but it's nice to see someone local.

Last summer I planted white dutch clover in my lawn and back field. I posted this in another thread but I purchased my seed from Outsidepride.com. It started to come in a bit before the weather got cold but I'm hoping for good things out of it this year.

I originally planted the clover to supplement and possibly replace my lawn but I'm hoping with my new hive of bees that it will be an added bonus.


----------



## danabee (Nov 25, 2008)

thank you. danabee


----------



## danabee (Nov 25, 2008)

hi micah this is only my third year at beekeeping. i am finding it quiet enjoyable. ps i new a girl named micah some years back. danabee.


----------

